
France to ban food titanium dioxide additive - ShadowBannedUsr
https://medicalxpress.com/news/2019-04-france-food-additive-e171-year.html
======
ShadowBannedUsr
Titanium dioxide is potentially extremely harmful. It is found as a commonly
occurring additive in OTC meds and supplements, etc. Here is some evidence:

Reviews

Effects of Titanium Dioxide Nanoparticles Exposure on Human Health-a Review.
(2019)

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/30982201](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/30982201)

> TiO2 NPs can induce inflammation due to oxidative stress. They can also have
> a genotoxic effect leading to, among others, apoptosis or chromosomal
> instability.

Toxicity and mechanisms of action of titanium dioxide nanoparticles in living
organisms. (2019)

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/30473306](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/30473306)

> The mechanism of TiO2 NP toxicity to organisms can be outlined in three
> aspects: The Reactive Oxygen Species (ROS) produced by TiO2 NPs following
> the induction of electron-hole pairs; cell wall damage and lipid
> peroxidation of the cell membrane caused by NP-cell attachment by
> electrostatic force owing to the large surface area of TiO2 NPs; and TiO2 NP
> attachment to intracellular organelles and biological macromolecules
> following damage to the cell membranes.

The inflammatory response to silver and titanium dioxide nanoparticles in the
central nervous system. (2018)

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/29199887](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/29199887)

> Ag-NPs and TiO2-NPs could translocate into the CNS through damaged blood-
> brain barrier, nerve afferent signaling and eye-to-brain ways, and even cell
> uptake. NPs could stimulate the activation of glial cells to release
> proinflammatory cytokines and generate reactive oxygen species and nitric
> oxide production, resulting in the neuroinflammation. The potential
> mechanisms of Ag-NPs and TiO2-NPs causing inflammation are complex,
> including several immune response relevant signaling pathways.

Titanium Dioxide Nanoparticles: a Risk for Human Health? (2016)

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/26996620](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/26996620)

> The main mechanism underlining the toxicity potentially triggered by
> TiO2-NPs seems to involve the reactive oxygen species (ROS) production,
> resulting in oxidative stress, inflammation, genotoxicity, metabolic change
> and potentially carcinogenesis. Studies

Amorphous aggregation of tau in the presence of titanium dioxide
nanoparticles: biophysical, computational, and cellular studies. (2019)

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/30774341](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/30774341)

> It was shown that TiO2 NPs result in hydrophilic interactions, secondary and
> tertiary structural changes, and the formation of amorphous tau aggregates.
> Conformational changes of tau increased the induced cytotoxicity by TiO2
> NPs.

Association of Type 2 Diabetes with Submicron Titanium Dioxide Crystals in the
Pancreas (2018)

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/29792697](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/29792697)

> humanity’s increasing use of TiO2 pigment accounts for part of the global
> increase in the incidence of T2D.

~~~
tropo
It's not just a matter of toxicity. All food coloring is fraud. Even in the
obvious uses like candy, where you can readily identify that coloring is in
use, it is yanking on instincts that we evolved to obtain nutrition.

